# Been a LONG time but I am back and LOTS of mods are finished.



## Xecutionr (Jul 17, 2012)

Been a long time since i was on here... anyway I got lots of mods put on since I was here... pics are below.. Hope you guys like the camo dipped snorkels that are a bunch of women as camo lol

STOCK




A few more mods






Completely REDONE :flames:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks great!


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm not a fan of kitty cat but it does look good and all I will say

much rather be muddin than on here


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

I seen that on facebook. Looks great!


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks good. I asked you in your thread on another forum, do you have any pics of how you wired your LEDs? I'm not sure which forum you visit more so I asked both.


----------



## Xecutionr (Jul 17, 2012)

thanks everyone and ole nasty i was gonna wait and just post up some pics tonight lol, I can describe to you though what i did... on the front there is a bracket that goes from the fender to the chassis, I used the LED strip and put them on there with some silicone for more stability. it has 3M tape on it already... then i just took the wires and zip tied them to the frame up to the handle bars... hooked the ground leads to the bolts holding the handle bar in and hooked up to the switches. 

on the rear there are two bars on the chassis that the gas tank sits between i zip tied them onto the bars to make sure they wouldnt go anywhere, then ran them up under the plastics to the switch. 

one switch controls all LEDs, another switch controls my sound system, and i have an extra switch for when i put strobes on the bike (if i even do that) lol


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

12bf750blackbetty said:


> I'm not a fan of kitty cat but it does look good and all I will say
> 
> much rather be muddin than on here


That kitty will go anywhere your Brute can go. And I do mean ANYWHERE....

---------- Post added at 06:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------

Looks awsome man !!!!


----------



## Xecutionr (Jul 17, 2012)

J2! said:


> That kitty will go anywhere your Brute can go. And I do mean ANYWHERE....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------
> 
> Looks awsome man !!!!


thanks man! and yes i agree with the brute statement... a buddy of mine has a 750 brute force, got stuck in a hole. I went right beside him and plowed right through just to show him my arctic cat wasn't **** (he talks **** about it all the time) lol :saevilw:


----------



## fatboy (Jun 16, 2013)

sweet ride


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Did yo re run the whole snorkel or just redo the stacks? I may be interested in buying your old snorkel parts if you still have them.


----------



## Xecutionr (Jul 17, 2012)

Been a while... Well update


Rolled my bike 7 times 
































BUT it's fixed and back in action with new rad support
New speakers
New exhaust
New front and rear racks
New front axles
New handle guards
New HID kit hi and low
And soon to come new tires and rims this week  











Here are updated pics while she was under the knife











































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

